# So I just put my 2 weeks notice in



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

This should be interesting. Wonder if I'll eventually be walked out.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> This should be interesting. Wonder if I'll eventually be walked out.


I normally do an exit interview and then let you grab your stuff and walk you out. I also usually pay you the two weeks you gave as notice, as well as any vacation/personal time accrued. 

Nothing acrimonious - it's just that your loyalties now lie elsewhere, so it is in both of our interests for both of us to move on.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

niss said:


> I normally do an exit interview and then let you grab your stuff and walk you out. I also usually pay you the two weeks you gave as notice, as well as any vacation/personal time accrued.
> 
> Nothing acrimonious - it's just that your loyalties now lie elsewhere, so it is in both of our interests for both of us to move on.


I'm actually quitting my job, moving, and then finding a job so I don't really have any other loyalties except the fact I'm moving to another city because I'm bored with this area.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> I'm actually quitting my job, moving, and then finding a job so I don't really have any other loyalties except the fact I'm moving to another city because I'm bored with this area.


"Elsewhere" doesn't necessarily mean with another company - just not with the job at hand. IOW, in my mind, you are focused on moving and finding another job. I'd rather pay you the time and let you work full time on that than to set up an expectation that may or may not be fulfilled.

Similar to personal time. I used to fret about sick time and whether or not the employee was actually sick or was just needing a fishing day. I decided to stop stressing about it and renamed the time off to personal time. Now, I don't care if you go fishing or go to the doctor - do what you want. I only ask that you be as considerate as possible and let me know as far in advance as you can.

These kind of decisions have freed me to focus on important things.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Well I did unofficially let them know 6+ months ago that once my lease expired at the end of April I am going to Austin. I even asked if I could remain on board and work remotely since the majority of what I do could be done remotely at home. They rejected it. It's kind of interesting because I weathered a round of layoffs, along with many mass exoduses. We're literally losing 2-4 people a week in our IT department. It's been pretty rocky overall.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

@PowerShell - 

It's off topic, but I seem to remember you mentioning that you like hunting a bit and that you live in WI. Having lived in WI for a while, I must warn you that the hunting arrangements in TX are vastly different than they are in WI. We have little public land that is open to public hunting, so you will usually end up on a lease, in order to have good access without extreme hunting pressure. Some $1k/year/gun.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

niss said:


> @_PowerShell_ -
> 
> It's off topic, but I seem to remember you mentioning that you like hunting a bit and that you live in WI. Having lived in WI for a while, I must warn you that the hunting arrangements in TX are vastly different than they are in WI. We have little public land that is open to public hunting, so you will usually end up on a lease, in order to have good access without extreme hunting pressure. Some $1k/year/gun.


I actually haven't hunted in a couple years. Also, my parents have owned 80 acres since I was born so I never really hunted on public land. I might get back into hunting soon enough but I think I'm really going to focus on getting my app company off the ground. That might be something interesting looking into the hunting situation in Texas vs Wisconsin just because it can stem an app idea.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> I actually haven't hunted in a couple years. Also, my parents have owned 80 acres since I was born so I never really hunted on public land. I might get back into hunting soon enough but I think I'm really going to focus on getting my app company off the ground. That might be something interesting looking into the hunting situation in Texas vs Wisconsin just because it can stem an app idea.



I'll bet there are apps not yet invented that hunters would buy. Hunting is big business in TX. 

What platform do you develop for?


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

PowerShell said:


> This should be interesting. Wonder if I'll eventually be walked out.


Depends on the company. We normally let the employee finish out the two weeks here but keep a close eye on things. I've never had a problem with that, I know that the employee is biding their time until they are released so their mind is on other things, but they tend to stay on task. Less responsible employees don't make it around here long enough to give their two week notices, so we're usually dealing with pretty responsible people.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

niss said:


> I'll bet there are apps not yet invented that hunters would buy. Hunting is big business in TX.
> 
> What platform do you develop for?


iPhone and Droid. I was thinking of doing Blackberry and Windows phone eventually but those are more niche markets compared to iPhone and Droid. I know hunting is huge in TX because people here in WI talk about the big bucks on TX ranches. I also know some people who want to go down there to hunt and fish (some friends really want to bowfish Alligator Gar). I guess living life definitely gives you ideas for making apps to make things more efficient.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> iPhone and Droid. I was thinking of doing Blackberry and Windows phone eventually but those are more niche markets compared to iPhone and Droid. I know hunting is huge in TX because people here in WI talk about the big bucks on TX ranches. I also know some people who want to go down there to hunt and fish (some friends really want to bowfish Alligator Gar). I guess living life definitely gives you ideas for making apps to make things more efficient.


We have all platforms in our house, except Windows. I'm partial to BlackBerry because a well written app using cascades is just amazingly fluid.

Good luck with your venture.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

niss said:


> We have all platforms in our house, except Windows. I'm partial to BlackBerry because a well written app using cascades is just amazingly fluid.
> 
> Good luck with your venture.


I eventually want to make a device agnostic way of doing things for my apps (I'm going to focus on productivity apps). Basically have the app serve you on whatever device but also be cloud based so basically you can move device to device seamlessly. I could write a book on my philosophy but that's the jist of it. I actually do have some ideas regarding the automotive industry based upon my mechanic buddy's complaints. There's a lot of things that could easily make you guys a bit more efficient.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> I eventually want to make a device agnostic way of doing things for my apps (I'm going to focus on productivity apps). Basically have the app serve you on whatever device but also be cloud based so basically you can move device to device seamlessly. I could write a book on my philosophy but that's the jist of it. I actually do have some ideas regarding the automotive industry based upon my mechanic buddy's complaints. There's a lot of things that could easily make you guys a bit more efficient.


I like productivity apps and especially like to use cross platform/web based apps. MyFitnessPal, Endomondo, and OurGroceries are a few apps that we use family-wide that use this approach (besides the normal social apps). You're right, the auto industry is ripe for some really killer apps that increase productivity.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

niss said:


> I like productivity apps and especially like to use cross platform/web based apps. MyFitnessPal, Endomondo, and OurGroceries are a few apps that we use family-wide that use this approach (besides the normal social apps). You're right, the auto industry is ripe for some really killer apps that increase productivity.


The one thing I notice is a big generation divide. You have a lot of older techs who want nothing to do with computers and would rather call the parts store and order something. My buddy complains that he wish it were set up so much easier to just order stuff online and document everything on the computer versus paper sheets.

Basically create a nice system that he can do all that from say a tablet and that is easily accessible to the service manager's computer and also have customer portals or whatever. Just random stuff like that to get everything all in sync and in order instead of having all these other sort of systems.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> The one thing I notice is a big generation divide. You have a lot of older techs who want nothing to do with computers and would rather call the parts store and order something. My buddy complains that he wish it were set up so much easier to just order stuff online and document everything on the computer versus paper sheets.
> 
> Basically create a nice system that he can do all that from say a tablet and that is easily accessible to the service manager's computer and also have customer portals or whatever. Just random stuff like that to get everything all in sync and in order instead of having all these other sort of systems.


Absolutely! I want it to work seamlessly with a simple interface for wherever we're at in the repair process. Mitchell1, R.O.Writer, and many others have started this process, but stopped somewhere along the way. I would like to see forms that are filled out by techs which connect to the vehicle being repaired in the database, so that a SW can review and sell the work, and then submit a parts order electronically and keep on moving. It's a monumental task, but done right, it would revolutionize the auto repair industry - and would sell for $25k/year.

A step at a time and it's doable.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

niss said:


> Absolutely! I want it to work seamlessly with a simple interface for wherever we're at in the repair process. Mitchell1, R.O.Writer, and many others have started this process, but stopped somewhere along the way. I would like to see forms that are filled out by techs which connect to the vehicle being repaired in the database, so that a SW can review and sell the work, and then submit a parts order electronically and keep on moving. It's a monumental task, but done right, it would revolutionize the auto repair industry - and would sell for $25k/year.
> 
> A step at a time and it's doable.


How about telling what jobs are beneficial to do since other labor is being done? Like say when I had them pull the motor on my Cougar I knew to get the oil pan gasket changed along with other stuff because it would be so much easier and not add much labor time to the overall job since the engine was being pulled for new frost plugs and to be repainted.

How close are you to Austin? Maybe it might be worthwhile to brainstorm a bit and see if there's potential in something out there.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> How about telling what jobs are beneficial to do since other labor is being done? Like say when I had them pull the motor on my Cougar I knew to get the oil pan gasket changed along with other stuff because it would be so much easier and not add much labor time to the overall job since the engine was being pulled for new frost plugs and to be repainted.
> 
> How close are you to Austin? Maybe it might be worthwhile to brainstorm a bit and see if there's potential in something out there.


Yes, that would be helpful. However, I expect the technician to note any additional problems and to inform the SW of overlapping labor. The tech and the SW should be informed of pattern failures, as well as any outstanding recalls.

I'm in Dallas, so Austin is a drive. But we might be able to meet somewhere or to do the dreaded video chat.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

niss said:


> Yes, that would be helpful. However, I expect the technician to note any additional problems and to inform the SW of overlapping labor. The tech and the SW should be informed of pattern failures, as well as any outstanding recalls.


You would expect that from an experienced tech but maybe a newer tech might not catch it so that's where the technology could definitely help.



> I'm in Dallas, so Austin is a drive. But we might be able to meet somewhere or to do the dreaded video chat.


I'll be visiting Dallas every here and there because I have another buddy (actually the buddy I'm staying with in Austin's twin brother) in Dallas. I'll let you know but maybe we could figure something out because there's definitely a ton of potential to get some sort of tech solution going.


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Well I did unofficially let them know 6+ months ago that once my lease expired at the end of April I am going to Austin. I even asked if I could remain on board and work remotely since the majority of what I do could be done remotely at home. They rejected it. It's kind of interesting because I weathered a round of layoffs, along with many mass exoduses. We're literally losing 2-4 people a week in our IT department. It's been pretty rocky overall.


Every IT guy i ever meet has said this to me.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

@PowerShell - time to shave the beard then? ;-)


----------



## anarchitektur (Feb 11, 2011)

PowerShell said:


> This should be interesting. Wonder if I'll eventually be walked out.


Probably not, but if you're going to steal a stapler, do it before your last day.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Swede said:


> @_PowerShell_ - time to shave the beard then? ;-)


Did that last week along with a short haircut. I now just have a trimmed goatee and a buzzcut.



anarchitektur said:


> Probably not, but if you're going to steal a stapler, do it before your last day.


Well so far so good. Didn't get walked out. It seems I am so intertwined with every single system since I am the sole operations side of 2000+ servers that just letting me go might not bed good in terms of transitioning things.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Swede said:


> @PowerShell - time to shave the beard then? ;-)


No need for that; he's moving to Texas.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

niss said:


> No need for that; he's moving to Texas.


----------



## Vic (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't get why they'd potentially walk you out. You gave them 2 weeks of notice.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Vic said:


> I don't get why they'd potentially walk you out. You gave them 2 weeks of notice.


Because I do have access to a lot of things and a lot of Achilles heels when it comes to their whole IT environment. Typically they figure it's better to walk someone out than take the risk of them intentionally screwing something up because they are pissed or unintentionally screwing something up because you are coasting and don't care.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

Was it awkward to do?


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Bahburah said:


> Was it awkward to do?


Not really but we had our Monday Systems Administrator meeting and after that was announced there was a million questions on who is going to take over what I do since I do the majority of software and web deployments.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

niss said:


> Absolutely! I want it to work seamlessly with a simple interface for wherever we're at in the repair process. Mitchell1, R.O.Writer, and many others have started this process, but stopped somewhere along the way. I would like to see forms that are filled out by techs which connect to the vehicle being repaired in the database, so that a SW can review and sell the work, and then submit a parts order electronically and keep on moving. It's a monumental task, but done right, it would revolutionize the auto repair industry - and would sell for $25k/year.
> 
> A step at a time and it's doable.


I carried a 2 year old car to the dealer for small repairs 3 times before the right parts were ordered and the right parts shipped. Why cannot the DIN be scanned into the computer and the errors eliminated?


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

OldManRivers said:


> I carried a 2 year old car to the dealer for small repairs 3 times before the right parts were ordered and the right parts shipped. Why cannot the DIN be scanned into the computer and the errors eliminated?


At the dealer level, it should be able to be done. In fact, most manufacturers have online parts look up services that are tied to your VIN, so owners can even look up their own parts, see outstanding recalls, maintenance schedules, etc.

That said, some parts are coded beyond the VIN level - especially parts that are color specific, such as interior parts, some exterior mirrors, etc.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

@PowerShell, My late brother lived in Austin. My son went to school there. It is a beautiful place to live. I always enjoyed visiting.
I haven't been back since his funeral.
Lyndon Johnson, when he was leaving Washington at the end of his presidency, said that he was going back to the Hill Country in Texas "where they know when you're sick and care when you die." It is truly a great place to live.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

OldManRivers said:


> @_PowerShell_, My late brother lived in Austin. My son went to school there. It is a beautiful place to live. I always enjoyed visiting.
> I haven't been back since his funeral.
> Lyndon Johnson, when he was leaving Washington at the end of his presidency, said that he was going back to the Hill Country in Texas "where they know when you're sick and care when you die." It is truly a great place to live.


I have a feeling it'll be a blast. It's has everything I'm looking for (and more) in a city and the cost of living is reasonable. The only thing I don't look forward to is the hot weather. I'm sure if I can get used to -25F with -50F windchills I can get used to 100F+


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> I have a feeling it'll be a blast. It's has everything I'm looking for (and more) in a city and the cost of living is reasonable. The only thing I don't look forward to is the hot weather. I'm sure if I can get used to -25F with -50F windchills I can get used to 100F+


You might be surprised. I moved from Arizona BACK to Minnesota because I missed the cold.

Also, just be warned. Texas is not just a different country; it's a whole different *planet*. (I've seen...drive-through liquor stores...literally.)

And that goes double for Austin.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

PowerShell said:


> I have a feeling it'll be a blast. It's has everything I'm looking for (and more) in a city and the cost of living is reasonable. The only thing I don't look forward to is the hot weather. I'm sure if I can get used to -25F with -50F windchills I can get used to 100F+


Maybe you can stay inside in the air conditioning. . .
I was exposed to -30 F once. . .in a walk in freezer at a meat packing plant in a summer job. Once on a Business trip don't remember the even the state, but I kept crossing the Mississippi River, a little meandering creek in appearance. I got a rental car to go look at a frozen tank car - long story - and did not know what the ice scraper was for -I idled in neutral and melted it off.

If you need a realtor there, PM me - My sis in law is one of the best and more Texan than the Alamo. 
Good luck to you. And welcome to the southern half of the US!


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

g_w said:


> Also, just be warned. Texas is not just a different country; it's a whole different *planet*. (I've seen...drive-through liquor stores...literally.)


We have them in Wisconsin but I think to open a new one is illegal. There are ones that are grandfathered in that are still allowed to operate. I know when I lived in Sun Prairie (Madison), there was one down the street from me.



OldManRivers said:


> and did not know what the ice scraper was for -I idled in neutral and melted it off.


Ironically I had to use my ice scraper yesterday and Friday we're expecting 4-8 inches of snow. I thought it didn't need my ice scraper so I put it in the trunk. I guess I had to dig it out yesterday.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> We have them in Wisconsin but I think to open a new one is illegal. There are ones that are grandfathered in that are still allowed to operate. I know when I lived in Sun Prairie (Madison), there was one down the street from me.
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically I had to use my ice scraper yesterday and Friday we're expecting 4-8 inches of snow. I thought it didn't need my ice scraper so I put it in the trunk. I guess I had to dig it out yesterday.


Yeah, they're calling for 1-3 here in Minneapolis.
But Madison to Austin -- fair trade, except for the weather. And again, it's *Texas*. You'll find out when you get there.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

g_w said:


> Yeah, they're calling for 1-3 here in Minneapolis.
> But Madison to Austin -- fair trade, except for the weather. And again, it's *Texas*. You'll find out when you get there.


I can imagine. I can also imagine there's a stark difference between Austin and 25 miles out of Austin (as they say blue dot in a red ocean).


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I've actually heard people up here joke about how Austin is the "Madison of the South."


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> I can imagine. I can also imagine there's a stark difference between Austin and 25 miles out of Austin (as they say blue dot in a red ocean).


All of Texas is like that. Once you're out of a major city...hoo boy.
The men actually refer to other men whom they disrespect as "boy" pronounce "BOH-uh" or "BOY-yuh"; I've even heard that lawyers use the word "Y'awl" *in* the courtroom ; and if it gets really bad, the wordTexas is pronounced with *FOUR* syllables ("Te-HEY-ex-as").
(I know a girl who lived down there and got chosen for jury duty for a drunk driving trial.)
Good luck.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

g_w said:


> All of Texas is like that. Once you're out of a major city...hoo boy.
> The men actually refer to other men whom they disrespect as "boy" pronounce "BOH-uh" or "BOY-yuh"; I've even heard that lawyers use the word "Y'awl" *in* the courtroom ; and if it gets really bad, the wordTexas is pronounced with *FOUR* syllables ("Te-HEY-ex-as").
> (I know a girl who lived down there and got chosen for jury duty for a drunk driving trial.)
> Good luck.


I just hope the rural areas aren't as bad as Louisiana. My uncle went down there in the early 80's and stayed for good. My parents went down there also in the early 80's (due to no jobs in Central Wisconsin) and absolutely hated it and moved back as soon as possible. Some of the stories I hear are kind of crazy.

Btw, I was considering moving to the Twin Cities but there's not as much of a tech scene going on there. The Twin Cities is a pretty decent place overall. I sometimes hit up Mall of America to people watch or just randomly drive around there.


----------

